# RIP - Pongo



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

She died a few hours ago, it appears the room got way to hot in the weather.

She was a beautiful female Boa, i guess even she could take the heat that had built up in the room whilst we were out.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

WOW! I never heard of this happening, and i have a really warm bedroom!

I would have thought it couldn't have gotten too hot in this weather?


Anyhow sorry to hear that!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

RIP little boa


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> WOW! I never heard of this happening, and i have a really warm bedroom!
> 
> I would have thought it couldn't have gotten too hot in this weather?
> 
> ...


The room exceeded 50 degrees c, it was so hot i couldnt stand in there.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> The room exceeded 50 degrees c, it was so hot i couldnt stand in there.


Bloody hell ! :gasp: Sorry about that!

I always leave my wondow open when im out but of course i'm sure you'll do that from now on. 


RIP pongo


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP pongo :sad:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

50C :gasp:

RIP Pongo.


----------



## sazzjaydee (Mar 20, 2009)

R.I.P little boa


----------



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

R.I.P Pongo the beautiful boa


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry to hear that mate........such a shame


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

shame you hadnt had her long either , what two weeks ? :gasp: rip little one sorry matt


----------

